# Home made chili powder



## brianj517 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,

I've been away for awhile, and just returned from a vacation in Hilton Head. Man was it hot down there! Oh well, it sure beats working!

I've missed my smoker and am all geared up to get her fired up and smokin'!!!

While I was gone, I had an abundance of cayenne and habanero peppers reach optimum ripeness...way too many to use at once.  Normally, I will remove the stems and toss 'em in the dehydrator and once dried, I will grind them in a coffee grinder (a decent subsitute for a food processor or spice mill), and turn them into home made chili powder. Believe me, if you haven't tried this, It is WAAAY better than store bought.

Since I have Tuesdays off, I've planned a nice beef roast to smoke tonight for tomorrows supper. So I thought I'd toss a few different peppers into the smoker *before* I dehydrate them to create a nice smoky chipotle kind of spice. I've never done it before, but it seems like a pretty good idea. I'll let you all know how they turn out.

Has anyone tried this before? If so, I would love to read your input as to time, temp, and/or pepper combinations for maximum flavor effect.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 22, 2005)

Howdy Brian, welcome back.








I've made chipotles many times in the smoker. I've been told that pecan wood is traditional but I'm sure whatever wood you're using will work fine.

If grinding to a powder, sometimes the peppers may not dry enough so I'll finish them in our convection oven overnight on its lowest setting.

If you plan on using some in a sauce or adobo then they need to smoke for only 2 or 3 hours tops to soak up some smoke without completely drying out.

Good luck.


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks, *Bob-BQN*

I appreciate the quick reply. Nice pic, too! I don't have any pecan and since I'm doing a beef roast at the same time, I plan on using a mesquite/Hickory mix. I'm guessing that I'll give the peppers around an hour and a half to two hours in the smoker and then finishing them in my dehydrator, so that they don't get too over-powered with the heavier type of smoke. I'll be sure to post results later.

Cheers,
Brian


----------

